
Trouble In The Clouds: Gmail Turns Into Gfail - mcxx
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/24/trouble-in-the-clouds-gmail-turns-into-gfail/
======
smoody
"Trouble In The Clouds" - ugh -- why do they insist on overloading the word
'Cloud,' it's confusing enough. If TechCrunch goes down, would they write "we
apologize, our cloud was broken."

